# Film gesucht!



## der8auer (21. November 2012)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit (geschätzt in den letzten zwei Jahren) einen Film gesehen, kann mich aber an den Titel nicht mehr erinnern.

Auch der Inhalt ist mir nicht mehr ganz geläufig - vielleicht könnt ihr mir aber weiterhelfen.


Es war eine Art Endzeit-Film. Spielt entweder zur aktuellen Zeit oder in der nahen Zukunft. Geschätzt ist der Film zwischen 2005 und 2011 erschienen.

Ich kann mich noch Deutlich daran erinnern, dass sich eine Gruppe von Menschen durch einen Dschungel oder sehr dichten Wald kämpfen mussten. Am Ende kamen sie zu einer riesigen Mauer, welche irgendwie zum Schutz gedacht war. Mehr weiß ich leider nicht  

Ich habe den damals mit einem Kumpel angeschaut, aber wir kommen einfach nicht auf den Titel.

Kann irgendwer mit der Beschreibung was anfangen?


----------



## DerpMonstah (22. November 2012)

Ach naja, mit mehr Infos könnte ich was damit anfangen. 

War die Gruppe groß oder eher klein?
Mit was wurde denn gekämpft?^^ Und gegen wen/was mussten die kämpfen?
Wie groß war denn die Mauer ungefähr?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2012)

Du meinst aber nicht Doomsday? Das ist Endzeit-SciFi, in dem Film geht es u.a. darum, dass durch England eine große Stahlmauer gezogen wurde, um eine Quarantäne-Zone abzugrenzen. Aber Wald/Dschungel? Davon weiß ich jetzt nix mehr...

Oder kann es sein, dass es ein Film ist, in dem die Leute aus Südamerika in die USA wollen, aber weil Monster aus dem All die Erde attakieren, sind die Grenzen dicht - und die müssen sich "illegal" durch den Dschungel bis zur SUA durchschlagen?


----------



## der8auer (22. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder kann es sein, dass es ein Film ist, in dem die Leute aus Südamerika in die USA wollen, aber weil Monster aus dem All die Erde attakieren, sind die Grenzen dicht - und die müssen sich "illegal" durch den Dschungel bis zur SUA durchschlagen?


 
Danach hört es sich an  Was ist das?

edit:

Danke Herbboy! Mit deinen Infos habe ich ihn gefunden.

Monsters (2010)


----------

